# Mpg?



## zeezee16 (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought I would check what the van is doing to the gallon, when you ask anyone, most people only have a rough idea.I filled it to the top, set the trip to zero, did Millers Dale, Station at Ribblehead, all my journeys to work, giving me a bit of every kind of road, A, B, motorways.
534 Miles to a tank full of diesel, which worked out at ..
29.7 MPG.
Its a 2.5 Turbo, 198000 miles, anyone tell me if this is good or bad.
Then tell us your MPG.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 1, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> I thought I would check what the van is doing to the gallon, when you ask anyone, most people only have a rough idea.I filled it to the top, set the trip to zero, did Millers Dale, Station at Ribblehead, all my journeys to work, giving me a bit of every kind of road, A, B, motorways.
> 534 Miles to a tank full of diesel, which worked out at ..
> 29.7 MPG.
> Its a 2.5 Turbo, 198000 miles, anyone tell me if this is good or bad.
> ...



I recon thats pretty good Pete, my 2.5t is running at about 26 mpg but of course its bigger and heavier than yours. I find motorways are the killer and have learnt to keep below 60 mph if I don't want to spend a fortune on diesel.


----------



## l77 tuf (Mar 1, 2010)

we get 30/31 to gallon 2.8td iveco daily 3.5tv reg twin wheel fully loaded but there is a but we get free fuel so cost is cheap to us or at most is 77p ltr but we on free at moment


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Mar 1, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> I thought I would check what the van is doing to the gallon, when you ask anyone, most people only have a rough idea.I filled it to the top, set the trip to zero, did Millers Dale, Station at Ribblehead, all my journeys to work, giving me a bit of every kind of road, A, B, motorways.
> 534 Miles to a tank full of diesel, which worked out at ..
> 29.7 MPG.
> Its a 2.5 Turbo, 198000 miles, anyone tell me if this is good or bad.
> ...



3 Tank fulls since the beginning of the year

Mercedes 410D (2987cc) with Hymer S700 (1992)

515k = 17.91 mpg
311k = 18.58 mpg
590k = 18.65 mpg


----------



## bigboack (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never worked it out. It would scare the hell out of me if i did.I just fill up whenever and never go above 65mph. It works for me.Why rush to get somewhere anyway.!!


----------



## UFO (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mpg*

I know that this is not a proper test but 'the computer says' for three recent trips
Kent - 248 miles, avg 38 mph, 37 mpg
Norfolk - 415 miles, avg 37 mph, 38 mpg
Dorset - 214 miles, avg 31 mph, 35 mpg
The van is a Fiat Ducato 100bhp Adria Twin, just done 2,000 miles.  Like biggirafe says keeping to a max speed of 60mph makes a difference.  I drive with the display showing the current mpg, which is a useful reminder to have a light right foot - David


----------



## Dezi (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, The last Murvi, Fiat 2.8 TD, returned 35.2 mpg over 10 years 1999 - 2009 & 116,000 miles. This included the Eberspacher heating sytem which ran using diesel from the Vehicles tank. The new Murvi, Fiat 2.3 TD, Jan 2009 currently has 14,500 on the clock & is returning around 29mpg including the Webasto heating system. Things will gradually improve as the miles goes up & the engine runs in.

Dezi


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 1, 2010)

Low profile 3.5 t 2.7 Merc

 Keep up with trucks  28 mpg

 Keep up with cars   24 mpg



 Beat up boy racers,


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 1, 2010)

2.5tdi Knaus sun ti = around 30 normally, but 35 @around 56mph


----------



## grasscutter (Mar 1, 2010)

Just done 2500 miles around UK in our 2.8 TD fiat Swift Sundance630L. Kept a record of all fuel and mileage. Worst was motorways travelling at 70mph only got 19.7mpg.
 Sections with A roads keeping to speed limits and max 50mph managed to get 26mpg.


----------



## ajs (Mar 1, 2010)

last trip 65 lts fuel 2.8 ducato turbo


270 miles.... flat out.... 85-90 on the motorway... foot down all the time
 2 wheels round corners...

 mpg.... you tell me 


so ... don't do maths... they looks like spanners to me...

anyone want a game of darts...

 refarts 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Mar 1, 2010)

ajs said:


> last trip 65 lts fuel 2.8 ducato turbo
> 
> 
> 270 miles.... flat out.... 85-90 on the motorway... foot down all the time
> ...



Sensible answer as always Andy. you would get 12mpg probably. thats when your not breaking down of course.


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 1, 2010)

ajs said:


> last trip 65 lts fuel 2.8 ducato turbo
> 
> 
> 270 miles.... flat out.... 85-90 on the motorway... foot down all the time
> ...




14.2 miles to the gallon LOL


----------



## stoneroller (Mar 1, 2010)

Fiat 2.8 JTD, moncayo halcon, left hand drive, clock is in kilometers, 
so i dont know how fast i am going or how many miles i've done, when i have worked it out or have being stopped by the police for speeding i will let you know.


----------



## nigel54 (Mar 1, 2010)

*M.p.g.*

For a 2.5 engine, normal driving, 29.7m.p.g ain,t bad at all. I dare say that on your drive down to Dover in June, you will get 35m.p.g.
   My 2.3 Ducato returns about 33m.p.g, normal driving.
             Happy wilding  Nig.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 1, 2010)

I love these MPG threads, they usually send me to sleep like the Horlicks that's written.




 Worralottahorlicks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jistgetonwieitangetootamaroad!


----------



## Norris (Mar 1, 2010)

Dunno what our old van does, it's a Talbot Merlin, 1986 with a 2 litre petrol engine which normally runs on LPG. What I do know is that five years ago a full tank of gas cost us £20, and now the same tank full costs us £44.  My income has not doubled but the cost of fuel has. I don't understand this.


----------



## maingate (Mar 1, 2010)

Burstner 747 Tag axle 2.8 Fiat = 21.5 mpg


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 1, 2010)

maingate said:


> Burstner 747 Tag axle 2.8 Fiat = 21.5 mpg





 AHHHH! Reality,not 


​


  P.S. N.B.  Horlicks is a MALT drink, expect great interest any moment now!!!


----------



## ajs (Mar 1, 2010)

.
 sozz merickflavourmick.. i'm toooonithed to mithspond to ye fost...

tit's late.. and i wana go te ned....


i'll lake dense of it in the goring 

 regarts
aj


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 2, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> AHHHH! Reality,not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmm malt drink opps just looked closly ugggh the warm and milky one


----------



## Motorvating (Mar 3, 2010)

My 7.3 V8 diesel 27ft long mini RV averaged 20 mpg on 2000 mile trip of France last year.  We was loaded up for four and carried a minimum of 20 gallons of fresh water for the loo ect and averaged a speed of 60 mph.


----------



## keithhep (Mar 3, 2010)

Boxer 3 ltr engine 3.5t Autocruise
2000 to Spain 28.5 according to trip computer
Could do better but through France in the winter I tend to toe it to get it over with.
If I keep the speed lower I can get over 30 mpg.


----------



## IJenk52 (Mar 3, 2010)

A few years ago back from South of France towin a c*****n with V8 RangeRover.... 9mpg.
New Fiat Panda solo... anywhere between 60 and 90 mpg per tankful depending on where and how fast.


----------

